# how do I get Southwest discounts??



## ivorius007 (Dec 13, 2005)

I was just checking out Southwest's website for flights from San Diego to Sacramento and there's a spot to insert a promo code for discounts before they give the pricing.  Where do you get promo codes and how much discount do they give??

Thanks for the help.

Ivory


----------



## Dave M (Dec 13, 2005)

Most SW discounts are for group travel (e.g., for a family reunion, a corporate sales meeting or a convention) or some other promo that is not publicized. However, there are some deals that occasionally become available. 

Two of the best ways to see deals is to constantly monitor (1) the "Special Offers" section (and the "Air Fare Specials subsection) at the SW site and (2) the SW forum at FlyerTalk. If there is a publicly available discount, you'll see it discussed on that forum.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 13, 2005)

I've never seen any Southwest promos, but then again I don't monitor closely enough.  I usually just try to get in early enough so that I can snag one of the internet fares.  That's the best I've been able to do.


----------



## Indea88 (Dec 13, 2005)

Sign up for Soutwest DING fares. This is downloadable from their website. Youll be e-mailed fares from as low as 30.00 one way..


----------



## mdmbdumont (Dec 13, 2005)

*Promo Codes Targeted*

The few promo codes that I have seen have been targeted.  They usually come on a post card and although all 4 of us in the house have been RR members since 1999 the promos tend to be targeted to just one of us, for some reason.  I would say it was at least April since any of us got a targeted offer from LUV.  

As others suggested, Ding Fares tend to be the best deal, although they are currently suspended due to incident in Chicago or because of holidays, I have read both explanations.

Always consider www.flyertalk.com then go to miles & points, then check out Southwest Rapid Rewards Board.


----------



## happybaby (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ding special*

Just received a "Ding" special for PIT to MCO travel by March 31.  But when I go to book, it is already unavailable.  Just received the notice!!!!

Of course, again, it is the wrong time frame for me.  Now if one comes up in May I would have to cancel my reservation (for 4) and try for the ding.   Then I could end up loosing my fare at 69.00 one way and no "Ding" special.  

Guess it is just best to hold on to what I have and see if a lower internet special becomes available.  This way I can modify my current reservation and not chance loosing anything.

I believe Luanne has posted alot on this topic.  How do you handle the ding.

thanks


----------



## Luanne (Feb 12, 2006)

happybaby said:
			
		

> I believe Luanne has posted alot on this topic.  How do you handle the ding.
> 
> thanks



Me????  I just signed up for the ding and haven't seen anything yet.  I do fly Southwest quite a bit though.


----------

